# Thank you



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I just wanted to pop on quickly and say a HUGE thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts.

Thank you for all the texts as well girls you have kept me going over the last few days.

Am home and resting now just wanting to get back to normal now.

Lots of love and hugs and great appreciation from both of us

Col and Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Huge  Debs.

Love kImx x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HEY HUN   







Be Kind to yourself 

~Dizzi~


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

fidget, i've just read the news, my thoughts are with you, i am so sorry. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fidget take good care of yourself hunni.rob and i send you both our love and best wishes.xxxxxx.lol.lisa.


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Your more than welcome Gaffer you know we all love you loads!

go and rest up and have Mr Gaffer run round after you hehe!

Lots of Love
Flutterbye
xxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Debs & Col
Glad you are home sweetie - hope you are both ok.
Deb


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Debs,

Thinking of you hun............ take good care  .

Love Sarah
xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thinking off you hun!

Be good to yourself and take care!

Love and hugs!

Toni


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Sending you loads of hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Sending you loads of


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

debs glad u home in ya own bed 
massive hugs to u both
Lou xx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Debs and col

Have just heard the news and our thoughts are with you both  
Love
Carla and Carl
XXXX


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

to you and your dh.

Jenny


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Sending you a big hug.  Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Debs

Thinking of you sweetie

    

Here for you always

Take good care of yourself and get lots of tlc from Acorn!

Love as always

Emilyx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad you're home sweetie pie..

Take it easy.

Lurve

Ratty

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Debs, I've not been around much this week, and have only just seen your sad news.  I'm so sorry hunny  

Much love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Debs and Col
Glad you are home, take it easy, and be easy on yourself (((((hugs)))))

love Jo
x x


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

debs......you dont deserve this. 

You're always here for us, hope you'll let us help you when you're ready.
If only we could bottle up all this love and get postie to deliver it to your door.  

Love to you and DH

Elaine & Sean
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Debs u are much loved on here and have so much support

Kate xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))) I'm SO sorry hun!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Thinking of you debs

        
BIG BIG HUG
LUV
Teardrop
xxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

You're amazingly strong Debs
Glad you home now hun
Sending lots of love
Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Fidget
sorry to hear your news hun 
Hope you're doing ok sweetheart.
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------

